# Leveling Walls



## lunarist (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm in the process of framing in my new workshop when I ran into an issue that I need a little help with.

I have a slab with one course of block around the perimeter in which the walls sit on.

Basically from the ground up my walls are slab, block, sill plate, bottom plate, studs, top plate, double top plate.

I have found that I am a 1/2" out of level from one side of the building to the other. I believe either the slab or block is out. 

What do you guys think I should do to level the walls? Should I shim between the sill and bottom plate or between the top plate and double top plate? I think it would be easier to shim between the top plate and double top plate so they are level rather than shim between the sill and bottom. I just have not heard of anyone doing it that way.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## havasu (Aug 13, 2015)

Your sill plate should be treated lumber. You sure don't want untreated lumber touching the block, so add it to the easiest place afterwards. If you took a pic and show us what you are trying to square up, there may be an easier way.


----------



## lunarist (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The sill plate is treated lumber. Basically the block was laid on an slab that wasn't exactly level. The guy who laid the block tried to compensate for that as much as possible but with only using one course of block he could only get within 1/2" of level. I'd say most walls on their own are level but when measuring from one side to the other there is a 1/2" difference in height.

Say wall 'A' and wall 'C' are 20 feet apart and are parallel to each other. Wall 'A' is 9 feet and Wall 'C' is 9 1/2 feet.

I hope that helps a bit.

Thanks,


----------



## havasu (Aug 13, 2015)

lunarist said:


> Wall 'A' is 9 feet and Wall 'C' is 9 1/2 feet.
> 
> I hope that helps a bit.
> 
> Thanks,



So is there a 6" difference?


----------



## lunarist (Aug 14, 2015)

Sorry about that. It's 9' at one end and 9' 1/2" at the other


----------



## havasu (Aug 14, 2015)

With a less than 1/16" per foot drop, you can easily blend in the construction so you would never notice that small amount.


----------



## mustanggarage (Sep 21, 2015)

hold on a minute here.  if the slab is not level in order to get the roof level one of the walls would have to be slightly taller.  so is the top plate of the walls level would be my question.  otherwise if the base is not level and the walls are the same height above the slab, they will not be level either.  put a level on the top plate and if you still can't tell use a string level or a laser level.

like this one

https://jet.com/product/product/9c0...6c3R5eHxHzwNsswE6WKtd3xF0pdXuMKJ2GhoCzi3w_wcB


----------



## rickmuckes (May 1, 2016)

Do you have any pictures so that we can see it?

concrete services NJ


----------



## havasu (May 1, 2016)

rickmuckes said:


> Do you have any pictures so that we can see it?
> 
> concrete services NJ



I hope everyone gives Peterson general Construction Company (out of New Jersey) a personal phone call to let him know that hiring someone from the Phillipines to spam websites such as this one is not appreciated, and probably bad for business!


----------



## Chris (May 1, 2016)

I'm thinking I might just do that.


----------



## havasu (May 2, 2016)

I honestly think this business paid for some form of advertisement and got ripped off. I sure would like to know is he is a victim of part of the problem?


----------



## Chris (May 2, 2016)

Got to be victim. I get calls daily at my office from advertising businesses. No contractor in their right mind would spam anything. It doesn't bring good business.


----------

